# Coneccion auxiliar por entradas rca



## popoton (Sep 1, 2008)

buenas , tengo un autostereo pionner deh 2850 , y quisiera escuchar con mi mp3 player sony desde este equipo, el problema es q lo conecto desde su salida de audio(la d auriculares) a los terminales RCA del autoestereo sin lograr nada, tampoco tengo la opcion AUX en la tecla SRC. de no ser posible, hay otra forma? saludos.


----------



## gaston sj (Sep 5, 2008)

la otra forma es destaparlo y soldarle unos cables em las patillas de entrda de audio del integrado de salida    es complicado.. si no saves llevalo al tecnico saludos


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 5, 2008)

Hola.
Yo tengo un Pionner y sus terminales RCA son de salida, verifica en tu manual si los terminales son de salida o de entrada. Sí, son de salida nos sirve.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------

